# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Reclutamiento y Selección de Personal

## Patriciagro

*Reclutamiento y Selección de Personal*
Ante un mercado cada vez más competitivo ponemos a su disposición nuestro servicio de Selección y evaluaciones de personal a la medida de sus necesidades, tenemos un  equipo profesional capacitado en reconocer las habilidades de los candidatos, utilizamos herramientas correctas para escoger al personal correcto (pruebas Psicológicas, Pruebas online, etc) y una base de datos con información necesaria para que usted pueda  tener el personal idóneo para su empresa o negocio.
Le ofrecemos:
• Búsqueda de candidatos de acuerdo a sus exigencias
• Entrevistas y evaluación de candidatos
• Estrategia de reclutamiento y consultoría
Escribir a paagroexp@gmail.com  EV P.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Agricultores de Pillao mejoran producción y selección de trigo Tecnología local a su alcance en calibradores para la selección de frutas por visión, diámetro, color y peso. Artículo: INIA realiza proceso de selección genética del cuy Artículo: Empresarios de La Libertad contratarán más personal por más inversiones agroindustriales Artículo: Empresarios de La Libertad contratarán más personal por más inversiones agroindustriales

----------

